# Ich sih die liehte heide



## danielfranco

Hi, forum-brethren. I read a book that had the text of my signature in its contents. The text came with a translation:

"I see the sunstruck forest,
In green it stands complete.
There soon we all are going,
The summertime to meet."

So, please help me with two questions:
1. Is my signature in German, and is the translation acceptable?
2. I haven't been able to find the author of the poem with Google (it keeps directing me to my own posts!). Does anyone have a clue who wrote it? I know the second question is really a shot in the dark, but, well, if anyone out there knows it I will be very grateful.
Thank you!


----------



## Kajjo

Have you found this link? It claims the poem is by Schiller. Personally, I do not know the poem.

Obviously, the text is not in modern high German. The translation is very free but captures the contents quite well (e.G. Heide = heather, not forest). 

Kajjo


----------



## übermönch

It seems to be middle high German. There was one famous poet, Walther von der Vogelweide (1170-1230), who wrote very much stuff like this.


----------



## cyanista

It is from Carmina Burana. Your version is slightly different, though.

According to Project Gutenberg it reads as follows:

     «ich sih die heide    in gruoner varwe stan!
            dar suln wir alle gahen,
            die sumerzit enphahen!
des tanzes ich beginnen sol,    wil ez iv niht versmahen!»


----------



## FloVi

danielfranco said:
			
		

> 1. Is my signature in German, and is the translation acceptable?


It's middle high german, what was spoken from 1050 to 1350.

A more literal translation:

I see the light heathland
which stand in green color
There we all shall go
to welcome the summertime


----------



## Lykurg

Some of the Carmina Burana texts are handed down to us in several varying versions. There are parallel versions you cannot decide which one is the "original", since probably neither of them is, or even poems which were really improved by later writers. Most of them are anonymous, anyway.


----------



## Lykurg

And an even more literal translation:


> Ich sih die liehte heide
> in gruner varwe stan
> dar su*l*n wir alle gehen,
> die sumerzeit enphahen


I see the _bright _heath
lie in green colour
There shall we all go
to welcome the summertime.


----------



## Outsider

I bet the book you read was Philip Dick's _Ubik_, Daniel. 
He quotes the same poem in another novel (without translation), _Deus Irae_, and says that it is medieval German, but he does not say which author he had in mind.


----------



## Lykurg

I just looked up middle high German "heide" - my dictionary gave "freies Feld/Land; Heide, Wiese; Natur." - similar in English: "open field/land, heath, meadow; nature." 

Meine deutlich freiere deutsche Übersetzung wäre daher:

_Ich sehe die strahlende Natur
in grünem Kleide daliegen.
Laßt uns alle dorthin ziehen,
den Sommer zu begrüßen._


----------



## MrMagoo

cyanista said:
			
		

> It is from Carmina Burana. Your version is slightly different, though.
> 
> According to Project Gutenberg it reads as follows:
> 
> «ich sih die heide in gruoner varwe stan!
> dar suln wir alle gahen,
> die sumerzit enphahen!
> des tanzes ich beginnen sol, wil ez iv niht versmahen!»


 


Eine sehr wörtliche Übersetzung des Textes:

"Ich sehe die Heide in grüner Farbe stehen!
Da (=dahin) sollen wir alle eilen,
die Sommerzeit empfangen!
Des Tanzes (=Mit dem Tanzen) soll/werde ich beginnen, 
will es euch nicht verschmähen!"


"*gahen*" heißt "(sich) eilen", es hat etymologisch nichts mit "gehen" zu tun sondern gehört zu "_jäh_".
Das mittelhochdeutsche Wort für "gehen" lautet meist "gên".

"*enphahen*" ist urch Assimilation aus "ent-fahen" entstanden. 
("fahen" ist die alte Form für "fangen")
"_empfangen_" ist die Weiterentwicklung davon; die Bestandteile sind also "emp-" und "-fangen".


Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Lykurg

Deine wörtliche Übersetzung finde ich gut, aber an ein paar Stellen bin ich anderer Meinung.
*
versmahen* *(+D)* hat als zentrale Bedeutung "_mißfallen, falsch/unwürdig erscheinen, lästig sein_"
-> "... wenn euch das nicht mißfällt" oder wörtlicher "will es euch nicht mißfallen"

Natürlich sind *enphahen *und _empfangen _etymologisch engstens verwandt, trotzdem würde ich "_begrüßen_" hier wie auch andernorts als Übersetzung bevorzugen.

*dar *kann ganz selbstverständlich _dahin _bedeuten - aber an dieser Stelle eher nicht _da_.

Danke für den Hinweis zu _gahen_!


----------



## Bonjules

What a great find, Cyanista!

  How did you know? I tried Google before, but Daniel sits on 700 entries...the Russian ones I can't read.
I had also looked up some 'Walther' poems on Gutenberg, but was not sure they sounded really too similar.
Does anyone know of any research trying to associate the unnamed 'Carmina' poems with any particular author?


----------



## MrMagoo

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Deine wörtliche Übersetzung finde ich gut, aber an ein paar Stellen bin ich anderer Meinung.
> 
> *versmahen* *(+D)* hat als zentrale Bedeutung "_mißfallen, falsch/unwürdig erscheinen, lästig sein_"
> -> "... wenn euch das nicht mißfällt" oder wörtlicher "will es euch nicht mißfallen"




Ja, das paßt besser.
"versmahen" ist im Mittelalter sowohl transitiv als auch intransitiv, theoretisch könnte man beides hineininterpretieren, aber diese Variante scheint mir besser zu sein. Danke.




> Natürlich sind *enphahen *und _empfangen _etymologisch engstens verwandt, trotzdem würde ich "_begrüßen_" hier wie auch andernorts als Übersetzung bevorzugen.


 
Sie sind nicht nur engstens miteinander verwandt, sie sind ein und dasselbe! Meiner Meinung nach paßt die wörtliche Übersetzung hier viel besser; warum soll man ein Wort nicht mit sich selbst "übersetzen" dürfen?! 




> * dar* kann ganz selbstverständlich _dahin _bedeuten - aber an dieser Stelle eher nicht _da_.


 
"da" sollte die wörtliche Übersetzung wiedergeben, das in Klammern stehende "dahin" ist die bedeutungsmäßig passende Vokabel.



> Danke für den Hinweis zu _gahen_!


 
Bitte schön.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Lykurg

> Does anyone know of any research trying to associate the unnamed 'Carmina' poems with any particular author?


Daran wird geforscht; einige der Gedichte werden etwa Philippus Cancellarius zugeschrieben, der von ca. 1160 bis 1236 in Paris lebte. Es gibt ein paar weitere Namensvorschläge; aber bei einem großen Teil der Texte müssen wir tatsächlich von nicht namentlich überlieferten Dichtern ausgehen.

-> Peter Dronke, 'The Lyrical Compositions of Philip the Chancellor', Studi Medievali, XXVIII (1987), 563-592 - aber inzwischen muß es da auch Neueres geben.


----------



## Lykurg

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Sie sind nicht nur engstens miteinander verwandt, sie sind ein und dasselbe! Meiner Meinung nach paßt die wörtliche Übersetzung hier viel besser; warum soll man ein Wort nicht mit sich selbst "übersetzen" dürfen?!


Weil wortwörtliche Übernahme, wenn es nicht perfekt paßt - und das ist meine bescheidene Meinung dazu^^ - einen dogmatischen Effekt hat. Wenn - wie in vielen Fällen - das mhd. Wort seinen nhd. Nachfolgern nicht genau entspricht, empfiehlt es sich, ein anderes Wort zu nehmen, um ein Nachdenken darüber, ein "Achtung, das ist nur _eine _mögliche Übersetzung" zu veranlassen.

Würdest du _degen _mit "_Degen_" übersetzen?


----------



## MrMagoo

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Weil wortwörtliche Übernahme, wenn es nicht perfekt paßt - und das ist meine bescheidene Meinung dazu^^ - einen dogmatischen Effekt hat. Wenn - wie in vielen Fällen - das mhd. Wort seinen nhd. Nachfolgern nicht genau entspricht, empfiehlt es sich, ein anderes Wort zu nehmen, um ein Nachdenken darüber, ein "Achtung, das ist nur _eine _mögliche Übersetzung" zu veranlassen.


 
Nun, meiner Meinung nach paßt's hier aber recht gut, semantisch stehen sich "empfangen" und "begrüßen" ja auch heute noch sehr nahe. Ich habe nichts gegen die Übersetzung mit "begrüßen", da ich aber erwähnte, daß ich eine wörtlichere Übersetzung anbringen wollte, blieb ich bei "empfangen". 
Hätte im Original "begrüezen" gestanden, wäre ich natürlich vorsichtger gewesen. 




> Würdest du _degen _mit "_Degen_" übersetzen?


 
Natürlich nicht, denn hier gibt es einen bedeutenderen Unterschied in der Semantik! 
Das ist dasselbe wie mit den false friends im Englischen: Im Wort "dagger" ist die eigentliche Bedeutung von "degen" erhalten, dennoch kann ich hier natürlich nicht mit "Degen" übersetzen.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Lykurg

"empfangen" würde eine Personalisierung vermuten lassen. Wir gehen irgendwohin, um _jemanden _zu empfangen, oder _etwas Materielles_. Eine Personalisierung würde ich akzeptieren, wenn "der Sommer" gemeint wäre - aber "die Sommerzeit" ist mir zu abstrakt, da wird betont, daß eine Jahreszeit gemeint ist und nicht ihr Stellvertreter. Diesen könnte man _empfangen_, aber das Abstraktum läßt sich sehr viel besser _begrüßen_.


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you, everyone, for your very learned contributions and for including these helpful links. It's actually very excititing to see that the level of erudition and knowledge in these forums is very advanced. I'm sorry I don't speak German, because it seems to me that I'm missing out on a very interesting discussion on the fine-tuning of the correct translation.
Yes, the book was "Ubik", by Philip K. Dick.
As we say down here, "Much obliged!"
D.


----------



## FloVi

Lykurg said:
			
		

> "empfangen" würde eine Personalisierung vermuten lassen. Wir gehen irgendwohin, um _jemanden _zu empfangen, oder _etwas Materielles_. Eine Personalisierung würde ich akzeptieren, wenn "der Sommer" gemeint wäre - aber "die Sommerzeit" ist mir zu abstrakt, da wird betont, daß eine Jahreszeit gemeint ist und nicht ihr Stellvertreter. Diesen könnte man _empfangen_, aber das Abstraktum läßt sich sehr viel besser _begrüßen_.



1. Ob ich ein Abstraktum empfange oder begrüße ist IMHO sinngemäß gehopst wie gesprungen.
2. In Deiner Übersetzung ins moderne Deutsch begrüßt Du selbst den Sommer, nicht die Sommerzeit.


----------



## Lykurg

1) Ok.^^ 
2) Meine Übersetzung mit dem "Sommer" war - wie angekündigt - freier (wenn auch wörterbuchkonform), ich hatte ja auch die für _varwe _mögliche, aber nicht zwingende Interpretation "Kleid" gewählt. Und zu diesem paßte auch der Sommer einfach besser.


----------



## FloVi

Lykurg said:
			
		

> 2) Meine Übersetzung mit dem "Sommer" war - wie angekündigt - freier (wenn auch wörterbuchkonform), ich hatte ja auch die für _varwe _mögliche, aber nicht zwingende Interpretation "Kleid" gewählt. Und zu diesem paßte auch der Sommer einfach besser.


Man sollte bei all der "Analyse" auch nicht vergessen, dass es sich hier um sehr schöne Zeilen handelt. Mir gefällt das Gedicht und daher würde ich bei einer Übertragung ins "Neu-Deutsche" "begrüßen" auch vorziehen, einfach, weil ich es im Vergleich zu "empfangen" als das schönere Wort empfinde.


----------



## MrMagoo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Man sollte bei all der "Analyse" auch nicht vergessen, dass es sich hier um sehr schöne Zeilen handelt. Mir gefällt das Gedicht und daher würde ich bei einer Übertragung ins "Neu-Deutsche" "begrüßen" auch vorziehen, einfach, weil ich es im Vergleich zu "empfangen" als das schönere Wort empfinde.


 

Bei "begrüßen" und "empfangen" gibt es von der Bedeutung her keinen wirklichen Unterschied in diesem Zusammenhange. Beide sind möglich und ohne viel interpretieren zu wollen oder zu müssen akzeptabel. Ich sagte ja bereits, daß ich gegen "begrüßen" nichts einzuwenden habe und "empfangen" wählte, um am Original festzuhalten.

Wenn ich aber "varwe" mit "Kleid" übersetze, dann ist dies meiner Meinung nach schon fast zu viel des Guten: Hier geht es dann nicht mehr nur um eine bloße Übersetzung - es ist bereits eine weitergehende Interpretation.

Viele Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## Lykurg

Ja, ich weiß. Ich hatte ja genau das angemerkt - eine freie Übersetzung hat mE genau das zu leisten. Sie ist dann nicht mehr 'richtig' im Sinne einer binären Logik  (wovor es mir als Bewertungskriterium für Übersetzungen allerdings graust), kann aber dafür den lyrischen Tonfall der Vorlage besser transportieren. Zweifellos hat beides nebeneinander seine Berechtigung, je nachdem, was man beabsichtigt. Für eine an das breite Publikum gerichtete Anthologie etwa würde sich meine Lesart eher eignen, für den akademischen Gebrauch wäre sie dagegen nur mit Vorsicht (oder umfangreichem Apparat) zu genießen, dafür ist eher Deine Übersetzung da.


----------



## FloVi

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Wenn ich aber "varwe" mit "Kleid" übersetze, dann ist dies meiner Meinung nach schon fast zu viel des Guten: Hier geht es dann nicht mehr nur um eine bloße Übersetzung - es ist bereits eine weitergehende Interpretation.



Das sehe ich auch so. So etwas könnte man allenfalls durchgehen lassen, wenn ein Reim erzwungen werden müsste (Heide -> Kleide).


----------



## FloVi

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Zweifellos hat beides nebeneinander seine Berechtigung, je nachdem, was man beabsichtigt.



Dem stimme ich nicht ganz zu. Zumindest sollte man dann dem Leser mitteilen, dass es sich nicht mehr um eine reine Übersetzung handelt, sondern in Teilen auch um eine Neu-Interpretation. 

Für sowas gibt's ja Vorworte ;-)


----------



## Lykurg

Für die extreme Nähe von varwe und cleit gibt es - über das Wörterbuch hinaus - eine breite Sammlung von Fundstellen. Ich meine nach wie vor nicht, daß die Übersetzung zwingend ist, aber bei der im Mhd. offensichtlich sehr ausgeprägten Kleid-Metaphorik halte ich sie ganz und gar nicht für abwegig. Einige meiner Funde dazu:

Heinrich von Veldeke, "Eneide" 262, 22ff.


> sie begrîfet im den lîb und die sinne garwe
> und salewet im die varwe
> mit vil grôzer gewalt.


(salwen ist "schmutzig machen")

Hugo von Langenstein: "Martina", 97,109ff.





> Daz pantier mange varwe hat
> Die betiutet cristes *wat*
> Der von menger leige
> Als der liehte meige
> Wunneclich was *becleit*
> _ Div erste varwe wisheit
> Da mit er was_ *gefazzit*
> Die doch menger hazzit
> Div ander varwe demuot ... (uswusf.)


(gemeint ist eindeutig Christus, nicht _das _metaphorische Panthertier.^^)

Thomasin von Zerklaere: Der Welsche Gast, vv. 8921-8925


> Grammaticâ lêrt sprechen rehte;
> Dîaleticâ bescheidt daz slehte
> vome krumben, die wârheit
> vom valsche; Rethoricâ kleit
> unser rede mit varwe schône



Walther von der Vogelweide: 
L 51,29 





> Wol dir, meie, wie dû scheidest
> allez âne haz!
> wie dû walt und ouwe kleidest,
> und die heide baz!
> 
> diu hât varwe mê.
> «dû bist kurzer, ich bin langer»,
> alsô strîtents ûf dem anger,
> bluomen unde klê.


(Hierüber könnte man sich zugegebenermaßen streiten... Jedenfalls konnte ich die Stelle wegen der thematischen Nähe nicht übergehen. Deutlich bleibt der enge Kleid-Farbe-Zusammenhang.)

Daran, daß die Metapher schon damals geläufig war, dürfte kein Zweifel mehr bestehen. Ich halte in diesem Zusammenhang für eine gefühlvolle Übersetzung "grüne Farbe" zu plump, zu facettenarm. Aber das mag jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## FloVi

Okay, ich gebe mich geschlagen. Bei so viel mhd. Poesie-Power werfe ich das Handtuch.


----------



## Lykurg

Daß es sich um freie Übersetzungen handelt, gehört mE nicht nur ins Vorwort, sondern auch dick und fett auf den Buchumschlag! Insofern gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Ich habe gerade vor ein paar Tagen in der UB eine massiv gekürzte Tolstoi-Ausgabe ausgeliehen - und merkte das erst zuhause beim Aufschlagen.


----------



## MrMagoo

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Für die extreme Nähe von varwe und cleit gibt es - über das Wörterbuch hinaus - eine breite Sammlung von Fundstellen. Ich meine nach wie vor nicht, daß die Übersetzung zwingend ist, aber bei der im Mhd. offensichtlich sehr ausgeprägten Kleid-Metaphorik halte ich sie ganz und gar nicht für abwegig.


 

Daß das Gewand, die Kleidung in enger Bindung zur Farbe steht, ist wohl unumstritten - nicht umsonst kann man noch heute Klamotten in den buntesten Farben kaufen - dennoch fallen die beiden Wörter nicht zusammen, man kann also nicht bedenkenlos "varwe" mit "Kleid" übersetzen, und "cleit" auch nicht mit "Farbe"...


Im Lexer (Nachdruck der 3. Auflage 1885) finde ich folgenden Eintrag:



> *varwe, var* stf.
> farbe (farbe der haut etc., farbe zum anstreichen, schminke; weidm. blut, schweiss); aussehen, glanz und schmuck, schönheit.


 
Keinerlei Anzeichen dafür, daß _varwe_ "Kleid, Kleidung" oder gar "Gewand" bedeutet. Übertragen könnte man es vielleicht hineininterpretieren, dennoch steht klar die Farbe, das Aussehen _des Kleides_ im Vordergrund, nicht das Kleid selbst.


----------



## Lykurg

Hast du auch im Anhang und in den Nachträgen zum Anhang nachgesehen?  
Mein Hennig (4. Aufl. 2001) bietet mir an:





> varwe, varewe, var(e), varbe stF.
> Farbe; Aussehen; Gesicht; Äußeres; Abbild; Schönheit;  Schmuck; Kleid


 Auffällig finde ich, daß im Lexer (neben Kleid) das mE wichtige Gesicht fehlt; bei Hennig dagegen "Schönheit" und "Schminke", die beide auch wichtig sind. Es geht eben nichts über das Nachschlagen in mehreren Büchern...

Ich weiß nicht sicher, wie Lexer das bei ihm zitierte_  "schœne an lîbe und an varwe"_ übersetzen würde.^^


----------



## MrMagoo

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Auffällig finde ich, daß im Lexer (neben Kleid) das mE wichtige Gesicht fehlt; bei Hennig dagegen "Schönheit" und "Schminke", die beide auch wichtig sind. Es geht eben nichts über das Nachschlagen in mehreren Büchern...
> 
> Ich weiß nicht sicher, wie Lexer das bei ihm zitierte_ "schœne an lîbe und an varwe"_ übersetzen würde.^^


 


Mein Professor erzählte mir damals, daß die meisten Mediävistikforscher zu den Nachdrucken des Lexer in der Auflage von 1885 zurückkehren, da diese sich am besten bewährt hat. 
Die neueren Werke (und auch die späteren Auflagen des Lexer) seien teilweise von übereifrigen Autoren verfaßt oder aber überarbeitet worden, daher gibt es wesentlich mehr Ungereimtheiten was das Vokabular angeht als dies beim Ur-Lexer der Fall ist.

Ich möchte aber nochmals betonen, daß es sich dabei lediglich um Lösungsvorschläge handelt und ich selbst hier lieber etwas enger am Text arbeite um einer evtl. Fehlinterpretation vorzubeugen. Wenn Du "varwe" gern mit "Kleid" übersetzen möchtest, bitte sehr, es ist sicher nicht "falsch", nur finde ich das sehr gewagt.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Bonjules

Listen, you guys.
Danielfranco started this thread. He doesn't speak any German.
Since this has evolved into a major scientific dispute and I am sure he'd be interested in following how the waves of battle rage back and forth - could you give him the courtesy of doing this in English?
I think he would appreciate it (He is very impressed by what seems to him great scholarship - I told him that is indeed the case!)
saludos
(he did not ask me to write this note)


----------



## Jana337

Bonjules said:
			
		

> Listen, you guys.
> Danielfranco started this thread. He doesn't speak any German.
> Since this has evolved into a major scientific dispute and I am sure he'd be interested in following how the waves of battle rage back and forth - could you give him the courtesy of doing this in English?
> I think he would appreciate it (He is very impressed by what seems to him great scholarship - I told him that is indeed the case!)
> saludos


 I beg to differ. The beginning of this thread was in English, as it should have been with regard to the language background of Danielfranco. But now that he has got a sufficient reply, a _Glasperlenspiel_, of which this thread is an example _per excellence_, can unfold as mentioned in our rules of conduct:


> Bevor man mit dem Glasperlenspiel beginnt, sollte man sich versichern, dass die Frage des Themenstarters *ausreichend beantwortet wurde*, und zwar auf einem seinen Deutschkenntnissen* entsprechenden Niveau*.


  It would be illogical to speak about this topic in English. It can be done upon request, though, but I do not think that members participating in this thread are violating any principle of courtesy.

However, many thanks for being so attentive. 

Jana


----------



## Bonjules

You are right, Jana; I forgot about the 'Glasperlenspiel'.
I can't slip anything past you!
I still think though, in a case like this, it would be a great idea to communicate with the originator and explain the difficulty to him, give him a chance to say ok...
greetings to all!


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you, Bonjules, for your very kind intervention. I just want to reassure all of you that I am in no way discomfitted that the debate rages on without me. I could more or less deduce that the great minds in this forum were going all out in an effort to pare down the translation to its shiniest best. And for that, you have my respect for being so passionate about language.
A big "Thank you" goes out to all that have contributed, and I'm glad I gave you guys something interesting to talk about.

Regards, forum-cohorts.


----------



## gaer

Of the two "original versions" shown here, I like this version best:

«ich sih die heide in gruoner varwe stan!
dar suln wir alle gahen,
die sumerzit enphahen!
des tanzes ich beginnen sol, wil ez iv niht versmahen!»

This was best for me because it made the meaning crystal clear:



			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> "Ich sehe die Heide in grüner Farbe stehen!
> Da (=dahin) sollen wir alle eilen,
> die Sommerzeit empfangen!
> Des Tanzes (=Mit dem Tanzen) soll/werde ich beginnen,
> will es euch nicht verschmähen!"


To me, a literal translation should be just that, as literal as possible, with explanations. It helped me, by the way, to have the difference between "gahen" and "gehen" explained, and it made other points clear. 

I was able to understand most of this in the original, by the way, and to me it seems almost sinful to change it to "modern German"! 

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

danielfranco said:
			
		

> A big "Thank you" goes out to all that have contributed, and I'm glad I gave you guys something interesting to talk about.



We have to say "Thank you" for your question that led to this very interesting discussion. ;-)


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> We have to say "Thank you" for your question that led to this very interesting discussion. ;-)


I agree!

I have yet another question.

Is it possible that in the version that was originally presented, there is a mistake with the word "gehen"? 

link

I don't think there are more than two versions, and the one on this page seems to match the second one, under 178a:


Ich wil den sumer gruzen, so ih besten chan;
der winder hat mir hivre leides vil getan.
des wil ich ruofen in der vrowen ban:

Then comes the rest. All words end in "an" or "ahen". This made me wonder if "gehen" was a mistake—or if it was simply different.

Gaer


----------



## Lykurg

(Habe den vorigen Beitrag gaers noch nicht gelesen...)

Obviously, the middle high German _Carmina Burana _version "Ich sah die heide in gruoner varwe stan!" MrMagoo contributed is much better than that given in Dick's book (confer the rhymes, e.g.); therefore I totally agree with you, Gaer. But a translation (or at least an explanation) is necessary when meanings changed or narrowed, as in "gahen" or "versmahen". It would really be a sin to publish only a modern German translation, as it is done sometimes...

Bonjules and danielfranco, sorry for discussing in German - I wouldn't have been able to do the sort-of lyrical translating I tried. (Or it would have been even worse, some might say.^^)

MrMagoo, die Bemerkung zum Wörterbuch-Streit hatte ich ungefähr so erwartet - auch etwa, daß der Hennig keine Referenzstellen angibt und sein Corpus nicht veröffentlicht ist, trägt nicht eben dazu bei, sein Ansehen zu steigern.^^ Ich habe eine Zeit lang mit dem Lexer gearbeitet, fand ihn letzlich unhandlich (allein schon Äußerlichkeiten wie das Druckbild und die nicht aufgearbeiteten Anhänge; aber auch stellenweise mangelnde Systematik innerhalb der Lemmata) und bin seit dem Umstieg sehr viel zufriedener. Inzwischen nehme ich ihn regelmäßig zur Hand, wenn mir eine bestimmte Nuance fehlt, habe aber nicht den Eindruck, daß er wirklich das einzig Wahre an Wortentsprechung darstelle. Dazu kommen seine teilweise reichlich verstaubten Vokabeln - ich liebe die Verwendung von Archaismen in der Alltagssprache, aber für die Übersetzung eines weitaus älteren Texts ist das Deutsch Matthias Lexers nur noch teilweise geeignet. Als Hilfsmittel schätze ich ihn hoch ein, unbeschränkte Autorität hat er nicht (mehr).


----------



## gaer

Lykurg said:
			
		

> (Habe den vorigen Beitrag gaers noch nicht gelesen...)
> 
> Obviously, the middle high German _Carmina Burana _version "Ich sah die heide in gruoner varwe stan!" MrMagoo contributed is much better than that given in Dick's book (confer the rhymes, e.g.); therefore I totally agree with you, Gaer. But a translation (or at least an explanation) is necessary when meanings changed or narrowed, as in "gahen" or "versmahen". It would really be a sin to publish only a modern German translation, as it is done sometimes...


There is nothing to say. I fully agree with you! In fact, for similar reasons, I am totally addicted to Shakespeare in German, printed side by side with the original on the left. It's marvelous. Rather than dealing with countless footnotes, German scholars usually do a wonderful job in explaining countless old English words that I don't know! Once I've read through a play (or an act) a few times in German, suddenly Shakepeare's English becomes almost as clear as modern English. It's an effortless way to learn. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

Lykurg said:
			
		

> MrMagoo, die Bemerkung zum Wörterbuch-Streit hatte ich ungefähr so erwartet - auch etwa, daß der Hennig keine Referenzstellen angibt und sein Corpus nicht veröffentlicht ist, trägt nicht eben dazu bei, sein Ansehen zu steigern.^^ Ich habe eine Zeit lang mit dem Lexer gearbeitet, fand ihn letzlich unhandlich (allein schon Äußerlichkeiten wie das Druckbild und die nicht aufgearbeiteten Anhänge; aber auch stellenweise mangelnde Systematik innerhalb der Lemmata) und bin seit dem Umstieg sehr viel zufriedener. Inzwischen nehme ich ihn regelmäßig zur Hand, wenn mir eine bestimmte Nuance fehlt, habe aber nicht den Eindruck, daß er wirklich das einzig Wahre an Wortentsprechung darstelle. Dazu kommen seine teilweise reichlich verstaubten Vokabeln - ich liebe die Verwendung von Archaismen in der Alltagssprache, aber für die Übersetzung eines weitaus älteren Texts ist das Deutsch Matthias Lexers nur noch teilweise geeignet. Als Hilfsmittel schätze ich ihn hoch ein, unbeschränkte Autorität hat er nicht (mehr).


 


"Wörterbuch-Streit"?! Irgendwie klingt es immer so, als wolltest Du mir was...  Ne, im Ernst: Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, daß Wörterbücher (egal ob mittelhochdeutsch, englisch, deutsch, synchron oder diachron) nie wirklich "perfekt" sind. Der Lexer hat auch bei mir keine "uneingeschränkte" Autorität, (...die hat noch nichteinmal der Duden! ), aber in einigen Dingen vertraue ich gern auf das, was mir mein leider schon verstorbener Professor gesagt hat.

Dennoch: Manche Leute kommen mit der einen Ausgabe besser zurecht, andere mit der jenen; und wenn man mehrere Bücher zu Rate zieht, umso besser. 
Ich selbst nutze zum Beispiel die Fremdsprachwörterbücher von Langenscheidt lieber als die von Pons, aber wenn jemand besser mit Pons umgehen kann, dann ist das doch sein gutes Recht.
Ich schließe auch nicht aus, daß "varwe" in bestimmten Kontexten auch "Kleid(ung)" heißen _kann_, aber in diesem Fall hier halte _ich_ (_meine_ Meinung) es, wie gesagt, für sehr "gewagt".

Das etymologische Wörterbuch von Kluge gibt zur Bedeutung von _Farbe_ nur "Aussehen, Gestalt, Farbe", sowohl für das mittelhochdeutsche "varwe", als auch für das althochdeutsche "farawa".

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Lykurg

> Irgendwie klingt es immer so, als wolltest Du mir was...


Oh, dann sollte ich wohl mal meinen Klang überprüfen...  Vielleicht sollte ich mp3s verschicken, dann ist der permanent leicht ironische Unterton viel unmißverständlicher.^^ 

Ein "perfektes" Wörterbuch? Witzige Idee eigentlich.  
Daß ich "Kleid" in diesem Zusammenhang in einer wörtlichen Übersetzung sicherlich nicht verwenden würde, hatte ich ja schon deutlich genug gesagt, meine ich.^^ Daß sich die Bedeutung damit erledigt hätte, sehe ich noch nicht. Der Kluge ist kein mhd. Wörterbuch - auch wenn er für vieles wirklich sehr brauchbar ist. Belassen wir es dabei?

Freundlich grüßend
Lykurg


----------



## MrMagoo

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Oh, dann sollte ich wohl mal meinen Klang überprüfen...  Vielleicht sollte ich mp3s verschicken, dann ist der permanent leicht ironische Unterton viel unmißverständlicher.^^


 
Vielleicht 




> Ein "perfektes" Wörterbuch? Witzige Idee eigentlich.


 
Du darfst gerne anfangen zu schreiben... viel Spaß! 




> Daß ich "Kleid" in diesem Zusammenhang in einer wörtlichen Übersetzung sicherlich nicht verwenden würde, hatte ich ja schon deutlich genug gesagt, meine ich.^^


 
_So_ deutlich geht das aus keinem Deiner Beiträge hervor. 

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich mich wiederhole: "varwe" _kann_ generell _auch_ Kleid bedeuten, in diesem Kontext aber halte ich diese Übersetzung für äußerst gewagt. 




> Daß sich die Bedeutung damit erledigt hätte, sehe ich noch nicht.


 
Ich doch. Siehe meine letzte obige Anmerkung in diesem Beitrag.




> Der Kluge ist kein mhd. Wörterbuch - auch wenn er für vieles wirklich sehr brauchbar ist. Belassen wir es dabei?


 
Richtig, ist er nicht. Aber hilfreich ist er - ich hatte ihn für die Bedeutungen dennoch zu Rate gezogen; ich erwähnte ja bereits, daß man in diversen Wörterbüchern nachschlagen kann.
Ansonsten können wir's nun dabei belassen, ich habe das, was ich sagen wollte ja teilweise bereits öfter angebracht. 

Ebenso freundlich grüßend:
-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

I'm going to repeat my question, because it was never answered.

People were so intent on "hair-splitting" the modern translations of words that my post was completely ignored:

Is it possible that in the version that was originally presented, there is a mistake with the word "gehen"? 

link

I don't think there are more than two versions, and the one on this page seems to match the second one, under 178a:

Ich wil den sumer gruzen, so ih besten chan;
der winder hat mir hivre leides vil getan.
des wil ich ruofen in der vrowen ban:

Then comes the rest. All words end in "an" or "ahen". This made me wonder if "gehen" was a mistake—or if it was simply different.

Gaer


----------



## danielfranco

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm going to repeat my question, because it was never answered.
> 
> People were so intent on "hairplitting" the modern translations of words that my post was completely ignored:
> 
> Is it possible that in the version that was originally presented, there is a mistake with the word "gehen"?
> 
> link
> 
> I don't think there are more than two versions, and the one on this page seems to match the second one, under 178a:
> 
> Ich wil den sumer gruzen, so ih besten chan;
> der winder hat mir hivre leides vil getan.
> des wil ich ruofen in der vrowen ban:
> 
> Then comes the rest. All words end in "an" or "ahen". This made me wonder if "gehen" was a mistake—or if it was simply different.
> 
> Gaer


 
Hi, Gaer!
I do not actually speak German, and I don't have the scholarship necessary to actually answer your question, but I wanted to give you a perspective about my original quotation.
I read this verse in the book "Ubik" by Philip K. Dick. This author was notorious for using drugs to "enhance" his perceptions and, accordingly, be able to write about them.
It is very possible that he misspelled it if he was high in one of his legendary fugues.


----------



## gaer

danielfranco said:
			
		

> Hi, Gaer!
> I do not actually speak German, and I don't have the scholarship necessary to actually answer your question, but I wanted to give you a perspective about my original quotation.
> I read this verse in the book "Ubik" by Philip K. Dick. This author was notorious for using drugs to "enhance" his perceptions and, accordingly, be able to write about them.
> It is very possible that he misspelled it if he was high in one of his legendary fugues.


I'm sure you see why I asked my questions. We have already found out that "gahen" has a different meaning than "gehen". We also know that the rest of the text seems to rhyme, but "gehen" doesn't match the other words. Perhaps we will still get an answer. 

Philip K. Dick is quite famous though, right? I have always meant to read some of his books. I know that many of todays famous sci-fi authors love his writing. At any rate, I was thinking that IF "gehen" is wrong, or might be, you might want to change your signature to the other version given here, which to me sounds more elegant, and I think it would fit!

Gaer


----------



## danielfranco

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm sure you see why I asked my questions. We have already found out that "gahen" has a different meaning than "gehen". We also know that the rest of the text seems to rhyme, but "gehen" doesn't match the other words. Perhaps we will still get an answer.
> 
> Philip K. Dick is quite famous though, right? I have always meant to read some of his books. I know that many of todays famous sci-fi authors love his writing. At any rate, I was thinking that IF "gehen" is wrong, or might be, you might want to change your signature to the other version given here, which to me sounds more elegant, and I think it would fit!
> 
> Gaer


 
He was very much unafraid to write whatever was on his mind. If you could keep up with him, good for you. If not, he wouldn't slow down just to explain to you whatever it was he was on about...
But back on topic, I would be very grateful if you explained to me in English (if possible or appropriate) the difference between "gehen" and "gahen".
Thank you.


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm sure you see why I asked my questions. We have already found out that "gahen" has a different meaning than "gehen". We also know that the rest of the text seems to rhyme, but "gehen" doesn't match the other words. Perhaps we will still get an answer.
> 
> Philip K. Dick is quite famous though, right? I have always meant to read some of his books. I know that many of todays famous sci-fi authors love his writing. At any rate, I was thinking that IF "gehen" is wrong, or might be, you might want to change your signature to the other version given here, which to me sounds more elegant, and I think it would fit!
> 
> Gaer


 


Hello gaer,

sorry for not answering to your question... 

I'm quite sure that "gehen" is a mistake. 
_gehen_ in Middle-High-German would be either "gên" or "gân", but not "gehen"; also _gahen_ doesn't exist in Modern German any more so far, except for its related adverb "jäh".

I'm not sure in how far Philip K. Dick was aware of the meaning of the MHG "gahen", maybe he considered it to be wrong and changed it to "gehen" which he might have been more familiar with?!

All the best
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

danielfranco said:
			
		

> He was very much unafraid to write whatever was on his mind. If you could keep up with him, good for you. If not, he wouldn't slow down just to explain to you whatever it was he was on about...
> But back on topic, I would be very grateful if you explained to me in English (if possible or appropriate) the difference between "gehen" and "gahen".
> Thank you.


 
Hello danielfrance,

_gehen_ means "to go, to walk" basically, while _gahen_ means "to hurry, to hie, to speed".
Even though they look similar, they are not related etymogically; "gâhen" belongs to the adjective/adverb _jäh_ ("abrupt, sudden").

_Gehen_ is a special kind of verb, the Old-High-German and Middle-High-German forms were "gân" and "gên". Also, till the 19th century, _gehen_ was commonly spelled "gehn" rather than "gehen".

All the best
-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Hello gaer,
> 
> sorry for not answering to your question...
> 
> I'm quite sure that "gehen" is a mistake.


I thought so!


> _gehen_ in Middle-High-German would be either "gên" or "gân", but not "gehen"; also _gahen_ doesn't exist in Modern German any more so far, except for its related adverb "jäh".


Ah, you see, I read your explanation very carefully. I had already come to that conclusion but wanted confirmation. 


> I'm not sure in how far Philip K. Dick was aware of the meaning of the MHG "gahen", maybe he considered it to be wrong and changed it to "gehen" which he might have been more familiar with?!


Perhaps, but maybe you see why I suggested using the second "variation" as a sig file:

ich sih die heide in gruoner varwe stan!
dar suln wir alle gahen,
die sumerzit enphahen!
des tanzes ich beginnen sol, wil ez iv niht versmahen!

It rhymes and the longer first and last lines add a bit of complexity to the rhythm that is pleasing to the ear. 

Gaer


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you, MrMagoo and Gaer. I appreciate your answers much, and consider them pertinent. I think the misspelling, though, might be a fitting homage to Mr. Dick.
Long days and pleasant nights, friends!
D.


----------



## Bonjules

Now you have to fix your sig, Daniel(hehe).
It's true, seeing it now and having
followed this erudite discussion, the
'gehen' is painful to look at, being a 
normal, ordinary German word. These are such lovely 
lines and it stands out like a sore thumb.
You shall be the one who restores it to its original
beauty! (and make sure they fix all those 700 entries
on Google too, please! Tell them there was a mistake
and it's important). 
You don't think Dick would mind?
Saludos


----------



## heidita

Such a shame, dear Daniel, I am late for this question, and nice seeing you here, as my name has soooo much to do with the question. (jejeje)


----------



## danielfranco

He, he... I don't think PK Dick would mind too much... He'd probably ask me to drop some acid with him, or eat some 'shrooms, or snort a line of H or something like that, and ask me to mellow owwwwwut, man!

Fine. By popular demand!
Presto!!


----------



## gaer

danielfranco said:
			
		

> He, he... I don't think PK Dick would mind too much... He'd probably ask me to drop some acid with him, or eat some 'shrooms, or snort a line of H or something like that, and ask me to mellow owwwwwut, man!
> 
> Fine. By popular demand!
> Presto!!


Cool! It really does sound nicer! 

Gaer


----------

